# Driving in Multiple States



## Stevenscott704 (May 4, 2017)

Hi, 

Is it possible to be able to get approved in 2 states. My regular job has me traveling for weeks at a time to another state. I would like the option to drive in both states - is this possible?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't think so...

Butt...let us know if it works...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Stevenscott704 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to be able to get approved in 2 states. My regular job has me traveling for weeks at a time to another state. I would like the option to drive in both states - is this possible?


Check with Uber directly to get the answer as it applies to your cities situation.
Also check Lyft conditions.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

No, I made a thread in UberEats forum about the same scenario recently and even contacted Uber support. Same applies to Eats, Uberx, etc.

Not only can you not be active in two or more cities at the same time, Uber will actually deactivate your account for up to 10 days in the current area while waiting for approval in the new area if you need to move. Lyft I believe you can roam around anywhere.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/roaming-around-the-country-with-ubereats.230637/


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Stevenscott704 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to be able to get approved in 2 states. My regular job has me traveling for weeks at a time to another state. I would like the option to drive in both states - is this possible?


AFAIK you cannot register your account to drive in two different states.

However, there are certain states where if you are registered to do Uber/Lyft in one state you can automatically get ride requests in certain others. For example, I drive in NY state and can get Uber pings in CT as well as Lyft pings in NJ (and presumably CT). I don't know if there are any rules to this or what they are.

I believe that both Uber and Lyft run new background checks each time you change states so I don't think it would be very practical to change each time you travel.



Chris1973 said:


> Lyft I believe you can roam around anywhere.


In my experience the Lyft app seems to let me go online anywhere, I just won't get pings if it's a place where I can't do Lyft. The Uber app will usually block me from going online if I'm in an area where I can't do Uber.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> No, I made a thread in UberEats forum about the same scenario recently and even contacted Uber support. Same applies to Eats, Uberx, etc.
> 
> Not only can you not be active in two or more cities at the same time, Uber will actually deactivate your account for up to 10 days in the current area while waiting for approval in the new area if you need to move. Lyft I believe you can roam around anywhere.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/roaming-around-the-country-with-ubereats.230637/


I regularly drive in another city other than what I signed up for...


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I regularly drive in another city other than what I signed up for...


Just to clarify, I meant a city in another state, that was the OP's original question. Dallas/Fort Worth has dozens of cities and I can drive in any of them, but not Austin or San Antonio. I'm sure there are exceptions in multi-state metro areas, but in general.. Feel free to prove me wrong, send another inquiry up to Uber support like I did, create a thread discussing it over the span of several days like I did, I would love to be wrong on this one.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

What's the distance cut off?

I've traveled 80 miles to a different town to do Uber once when I wanted a change of pace.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

cratter said:


> What's the distance cut off?
> 
> I've traveled 80 miles to a different town to do Uber once when I wanted a change of pace.


I don't know, but the question was can you go to another city in another state. Uber's answer was no, and they deactivate you in your current market while running a new background check for the new city/state for up to 10 days. I'm aware of some in state inconsistencies, we discussed them in detail on my thread, for example, maybe you can go to a city far away in state, but probably you don't get any boost or incentives, just to add insult to injury..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> Just to clarify, I meant a city in another state, that was the OP's original question. Dallas/Fort Worth has dozens of cities and I can drive in any of them, but not Austin or San Antonio. I'm sure there are exceptions in multi-state metro areas, but in general.. Feel free to prove me wrong, send another inquiry up to Uber support like I did, create a thread discussing it over the span of several days like I did, I would love to be wrong on this one.


Shhhh just let it happen


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I drive in Oregon and Washington. Portland is on the Oregon/Washington border.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes but you have to set up a second account and manually get it approved at the Uber office. That's how I drive in NJ/PA and Las Vegas.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Yes but you have to set up a second account and manually get it approved at the Uber office. That's how I drive in NJ/PA and Las Vegas.


That's weird. 
We didn't have to do that here.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Just to clarify, I meant a city in another state, that was the OP's original question. Dallas/Fort Worth has dozens of cities and I can drive in any of them, but not Austin or San Antonio. I'm sure there are exceptions in multi-state metro areas, but in general.. Feel free to prove me wrong, send another inquiry up to Uber support like I did, create a thread discussing it over the span of several days like I did, I would love to be wrong on this one.


I think sometimes it has to do with state and local laws. I drive in NY state and can also drive in CT but I can't drive in New York City, even though it's in the same state, because it has additional licensing requirements for Uber.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Iann said:


> That's weird.
> We didn't have to do that here.


Those two markets are far apart. NJ doesn't require an in state license but Nevada does. I switched my license to Nevada and then applied for a second account in person at the Vegas Uber office. Then I uploaded my new license to my NJ account. Both are active. 
I have two vehicles, one in each place.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Iann said:


> That's weird.
> We didn't have to do that here.


Uber and Lyft essentially worked it so Portland, Vancouver, and surrounding cities are the same metro area with their geo fences. I think it stretches as far as Salem and Bend, although I don't think it works in all the areas between Portland and Bend.

I believe you have to get a Vancouver biz license to work there but I haven't yet and haven't been required by U/L to provide a copy. I haven't been checked by Vancouver authorities...yet.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Uber: No

Lyft: Yes

I live and work in Missouri, but there have been times, while on a business trip I have turned Lyft on for fun, and so far I have seen it work for me in Texas, Nebraska, and Ohio. I'm assuming it will work anywhere that Lyft is active. 

Uber on the other hand, will make you reapply, each time you want to work in a different state.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a Lyft pax in the spring who also drives Lyft in New Hampshire.

He said he used his Lyft app to accept pings all the way from New Hampshire down to Florida during his trip.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Have the same story: had a passenger tell me he was just in AZ and told me Uber didn't let him drive down there but he had no problem driving for Lyft.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Living in Indiana, I drive to Michigan every week to see my kids... Lyft works 100% of the time.... Uber not so lucky


----------

